# Last day for me.



## Playin' Hooky (Aug 29, 2002)

That’s a generous host you have there. Congrats on the last day bird.


----------



## Hook and Ladder (Mar 1, 2019)

Thanks . Actually we have been best friends for over 30 years. He would do anything for me and the same here. Truly best friends are hard to come by and l have a couple and am very thankful.


----------

